# Rooting Stock FP1



## mthous01 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've tried Tweaked and Eclipse, using all of the permutations I care for (Tweaked 2.0, stock kernel, no extra tweaks; Tweaked 2.0, 0502PBJ kernel, OC/UV; Eclipse 2.0, stock kernel, no extra tweaks), and I can't seem to get my phone to keep from lagging for more than a day or two. It starts out really snappy, and after running it for a day or so, it lags so bad I can't stand it. Tweaked also hot boots no matter which of the hotboot fixes I apply thru tweaktools. I would just like to root FP1 stock, so I can use some of the apps I prefer. I'm a little clueless on how to do this without applying pre-rooted roms thru ODIN or CWM.

Any help here?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Go to stock FP1
Download the superuser zip from here (Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip) and put it on your sd card
Turn off phone
Put phone into download mode (have battery in as well)
Flash CWM via Odin, but ensure that the auto-reboot option is unchecked
When flash is complete, unplug the phone, then press and hold volume up, home and power
Continue holding the buttons until you see the SAMSUNG boot logo for 1 sec
Flash the superuser zip you downloaded earlier
Reboot your phone and enjoy stock, rooted FP1


----------



## mthous01 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks imnuts! Any thoughts as to why my phone would run so smoothly for a couple of days and then drag down so badly?


----------

